# Lightweight crankset options for 83mm DH bike.



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

I want to drop some weight on my M3. I weigh 155-160lb.
I have an ISIS bb with old FSA v-drive cranks.
I want a new set of 165mm cranks that fit my 83mm bottom bracket.

I would love to run XT, but from what I understand they don't come with a long enough spindle to work on my bike. Same goes for hone cranks, and saint ones are too heavy.

FSA gravity lites are an option.

What other options do I have?


----------



## gratefulbiker (Mar 15, 2004)

Race Face makes the Atlas in 83mm spindle but not sure on arm length options though.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Not sure if they are the lightest, but I have Gravity Lites, 83mm, 165mm on my Canfield. I got them from Go-Ride and they were priced pretty good w/ an outboard bearing BB. I had regular Gravitys then switched to these. I saved about 3/4 lb. BTW, I weigh about the same as you.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Right now, its just the FSA Gravity Light Mega EXO's for lightweight 83mm cranks that use external bb's. RF doesn't make 83mm atlas yet.

http://www.sicklines.com/2007/08/27/fsa-gravity-light-mega-exo/

If you're looking for something to work with ISIS that is lightweight, there are Middleburn cranks and FSA GL as well.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I third the Gravity's! They are light and fairly cheap. I had to chose an 83mm crank when it came time to build up my Diablo. I was dead set on the Gravity's, but then the Saint's cam into the picture. The Saint's are more $$$, but I wanted something that I knew wouuld never fail me.,.. "knock on wood".... 

If you are running an internal BB plus a tough crank, the weight might be more then the Saint set up. The Saint's (as we all know) come with the Shimano external BB cups. I think, and I say again I *think*, the Saint's with the external BB cups would be lighter then the Gravity's and in internal BB. 

Hussefelt or Howitzer makes an 83mm internal BB, and it is quite heavy.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> I think, and I say again I *think*, the Saint's with the external BB cups would be lighter then the Gravity's and in internal BB.
> 
> Hussefelt or Howitzer makes an 83mm internal BB, and it is quite heavy.


Sorry but that just isn't the case.

OCT's w/a howitzer bb is lighter than Saints.

FSA GL ISIS Cranks with the FSA DH 83mm ISIS BB is much much lighter than Saints.
It is even slightly lighter than the 83 External BB Gravity Light setup.


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

I wonder whether ISIS GL arms + FSA DH 83mm ISIS BB or the GL Exo setup is lighter, probably the latter.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

The old ISIS Gravity Light arms and ISIS BB are a few grams lighter if I recall correctly. But the old-style pedal inserts (sometimes creaky) aren't as good as the new ones, and the spider on the ISIS arms is a bit more fragile than the new integrated design. I far prefer the MEXO version. Looks better, too!

JMH


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Gravity lights.

Hands down.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my M-3 weighs 39 pounds with an 888 and Saint Cranks


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

mtb_biker said:


> Sorry but that just isn't the case.
> 
> OCT's w/a howitzer bb is lighter than Saints.


Really? I gather Howitzer BB, by itself, weighs more than 400 grams! Saint and Holzfeller crancks should weigh almost the same, but overall, considering BB, Saints should be lighter..


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread is 4 years old. 2008 Saint cranks were heavier than the current design.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> ez lame


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Middleburn


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry if I resumed this very old thread, but I'm trying to gather information on lightweight 83 mm cranksets myself, and this thread focused on some crancksets I'm considering.

I need such a cranckset for a trail/AM frame that has an 83 mm bottom bracket box. Not being a DH/FR bike, I'd rather save some weight.

From what I read, FSA Gravity Light is the lightest option, but it seems very weak:
FSA Gravity Light Crankset Crankset Reviews

Truvativ Holzfeller perhaps is the strongest, but with its Howitzer bottom bracket is quite heavy (overall, 1300 grams?). Probably it would be overkill for my needs?

What about Shimano Saint? How does it weigh, considering also its integrated bottom bracket. I'd mount two chainrings (22T and 36T) as well as a bash ring.

Final question. If I choose the Saint, may I use a Shimano XT or SLX front derailleur, or I need to use a Saint front derailleur?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

um, sram x0 dh anyone?


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

cdburch said:


> um, sram x0 dh anyone?


this!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

cdburch said:


> um, sram x0 dh anyone?


Hmmmm...










There's always this option if you can swing it. Light, and Shimano reliability.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

E.thirteen has some nice cranks with the specs you are looking for...

Buzz


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

E13


----------



## delvis6 (Jun 8, 2007)

RaceFace SIXC dh have 83mm bb, E-Thirteen LG-1R, Two lightest options


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

We have an amazing sale going on on E13 LG1 cranks with 83mm spindles. 
Check it out: LG1+ DH and FR Crank with Bottom Bracket


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Descendent 165's.


----------



## drLEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Let me guess, Ironhorse 6point.? I got some BOR cranks for mine that have held up just fine. BOR's a small German company, don't know how easy those canks are to get overseas.


----------

